# No sound from my HTPC.... Help?



## unlockme (Dec 3, 2009)

After moving into a new house, I am setting up my HTPC and had (Windows Startup) sound from it before I connected it to my Onkyo 7.1 HT-S5100 system via HDMI to the LG Flat screen and 4 RCA/Mini pin cables to the receiver from the MOBO outputs. I went through the Audyssey 2EQ (automatic speaker setup) and al are working. I have set this up this way before and because I must be tired or something simple that I have forgotten, I cannot get any sound from the computer on the stereo speakers. I get sounds from the CD player, IPod dock and tuner. What am I forgetting?? Any suggestions??? :huh:


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

unlockme said:


> After moving into a new house, I am setting up my HTPC and had (Windows Startup) sound from it before I connected it to my Onkyo 7.1 HT-S5100 system via HDMI to the LG Flat screen and 4 RCA/Mini pin cables to the receiver from the MOBO outputs. I went through the Audyssey 2EQ (automatic speaker setup) and al are working. I have set this up this way before and because I must be tired or something simple that I have forgotten, I cannot get any sound from the computer on the stereo speakers. I get sounds from the CD player, IPod dock and tuner. What am I forgetting?? Any suggestions??? :huh:


Make sure you:

1> Have windows defaulting to the correct playback device in Sound Control Panel
2> That you have the correct HDMI selected for the input you have selected on the receiver that represents the computer


----------



## unlockme (Dec 3, 2009)

Windows is set up for Realtek (7.1 surround) output (speakers defaulted, just like it was before) and HDMI is directly to TV and sound is output through MOBO outs via mini/RCA patch cords to Receiver 7.1 inputs.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

It might be a receiver setting, make sure the receiver is set to Analog for the audio input.


----------



## unlockme (Dec 3, 2009)

After working on this problem all day, and talking to Microsoft support, Onkyo support, and HP support, which none of them helped at all (Onkyo told me the receiver was bad and to get it fixed, and HP and MS wanted lots of money to help, because their products were out of warranty by just a couple of months), I switched to a digital coax output and got surround sound. All I can surmise :scratch: is during the move, the motherboard must have got a cracked solder run in it to the audio outputs. At least I have digital audio to watch my movies with and it is still in 7.1 surround sound. :blink: :dumbcrazy: This thread can be closed....


----------

